# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] How do I give myself root sudo privileges?

## brion@cbkidder.com

I am really frustrated with this sudo - root business in Ubuntu. Every time I try to move files or make system tweaks or do nearly ANYTHING I get an error message saying I don't have root privileges. I don't want to go into Terminal every time I want to do something. I don't want to use Terminal EVER.

Why can't I log in as Root or Sudo or Administrator or whatever?

My question is, how do I give myself root-ish privileges? Can I set my login to allow me to make system-wide administrator-level changes? I am the only user on my machine and this is very frustrating.

Thanks. Help me ditch MS. Help me exist 100% in Ubuntu!

Brion K.
Orange, CA

----------


## sailthesea

You can ask But we can't tell
Disabling root access to users is a sensible security issue if you have to sudo every time you will always think about what you are doing Sole user or not if your machine is accessed and you are logged in as root you are totally exposed
 Its frustrating but better than possible consequences! :Smile: 

edit: terminal is your friend you can do pretty much anything with a sinple command sequence and really quickly too!

----------


## aysiu

Read this. It will answer all your questions with regard to this matter:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716201

----------

